# Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan?



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

I am just curious as to how it compares (esp. at the low-end torque range) to the Tiptronic.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (Pontifex)*









My sedan & bk3104's wagon. Both 6 speeds. Big difference compared to the Tip..


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (Pontifex)*

Yep, exactly what Ronny said. It's like two completely different cars. Best way to find out for yourself is to go drive one. They are rare, but you can find them. The car just plain goes no matter the RPM. I've driven the Audi 2.7tt V6 with a 6-speed and it's more responsive than that car.


----------



## GRVR6 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (bk3104)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bk3104* »_Yep, exactly what Ronny said. It's like two completely different cars. Best way to find out for yourself is to go drive one. They are rare, but you can find them. The car just plain goes no matter the RPM. I've driven the Audi 2.7tt V6 with a 6-speed and it's more responsive than that car.

I think I'm sold! Now I just have to find one that I can afford.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (GRVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRVR6* »_
I think I'm sold! Now I just have to find one that I can afford.

Cool....just send me my commission check!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (bk3104)*















That Tiptronic gizmo is zapping my power?!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (bk3104)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bk3104* »_
Cool....just send me my commission check!









Brian, maybe we should turn our 6 speeds into an amusement park ride and charge for a ride or test drive, kinda like a Six Flags for VW's.....
*Now open for your amusement..... Six-Speeds W8 Adventure !!!*


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info - very helpful...
VWGUY4EVER or anyone else - Please show me some more photos if you have any...esp. interior ;-)


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
Brian, maybe we should turn our 6 speeds into an amusement park ride and charge for a ride or test drive, kinda like a Six Flags for VW's.....
*Now open for your amusement..... Six-Speeds W8 Adventure !!!*
















An excellent idea sir!


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (bk3104)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bk3104* »_







An excellent idea sir! 

You guys should go work for VW Marketing!!!







It is killing me that in the last week every day I see about 100 commercials for the new Volvo R (no spoken words, just engine noise as it zooms around a track), excellent commercial that clearly puts the idea of the R across to the viewer. So now everyone is going to try and get their hands on a very limited car when W8 is sitting there calling out for drivers that don't even know the car exists!!!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_Thanks for the info - very helpful...
VWGUY4EVER or anyone else - Please show me some more photos if you have any...esp. interior ;-)









If I had the knowledge and the equiptment, I'd post sound clips. The car is really addictive to drive. I put 100 miles on it last night just zipping back & forth on the highway near my house just looking for people to f*** with....
























Courtesy of StockB5.5




















_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 8:39 AM 10-23-2003_


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Does ANYONE own the 6-speed W8 wagon or sedan? (zedbyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedbyers* »_
You guys should go work for VW Marketing!!!







It is killing me that in the last week every day I see about 100 commercials for the new Volvo R (no spoken words, just engine noise as it zooms around a track), excellent commercial that clearly puts the idea of the R across to the viewer. So now everyone is going to try and get their hands on a very limited car when W8 is sitting there calling out for drivers that don't even know the car exists!!!!









Ha! Actually, I'd love a crack at working for VW marketing. Would be fun I'd say. I have a 100 mile round trip commute every day and I never get tired of it. Had a opportunity to do a conference call with our local Region office, but instead chose to drive out there. Even though I was stuck in traffic and it took me 90 minutes to drive 30 miles, I still loved it. Just gave me the opportunity to drive back!


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Well does anyone want to guess what I did today? It involved long hours at the VW dealership, the loss of a great deal of money on my Audi, all begun by a most exhilerating test drive.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_Well does anyone want to guess what I did today? It involved long hours at the VW dealership, the loss of a great deal of money on my Audi, all begun by a most exhilerating test drive.

I'm guessing the end result of your day is driving away in a new vehicle? Something powered by more than 6 cylinders? And if it's any consolation, I know the feeling about losing a ton of money on an Audi when trading it in. Not saying that Audi's don't hold their value, but when you trade on in after owning for less than two years, you tend to lose a ton of money.
So....what did you get?


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

I did not drive away in it - but hopefully will be able to on Saturday. It has to be trucked in from out of town. She's got 8 beauifual cylinders, 6 exhilerating speeds, 4 motion and is black on black.
I have been involved with 6 cylinders and turbos so much during the past couple of years. I am going to need to kearn a lot from you fellows.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_but hopefully will be able to on Saturday.

Congratulations!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the colors you choose (read signature and my brother has a S4 that is black on black) Enjoy Saturday afternoon in your new car!!







Post about your day when you get a minute away from the driver's seat!!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (zedbyers)*

Congrats.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You'll find yourself making excuses to drive and take the long way...







I'm taking a road trip in the next 2-3 weeks for the weekend to visit a friend in Anapolis... Having not seen him in 2 years is a great road trip excuse....


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_I did not drive away in it - but hopefully will be able to on Saturday. It has to be trucked in from out of town. She's got 8 beauifual cylinders, 6 exhilerating speeds, 4 motion and is black on black.
I have been involved with 6 cylinders and turbos so much during the past couple of years. I am going to need to kearn a lot from you fellows.

All you need to know is that the right pedal is the GO pedal and the middle pedal is the STOP pedal. This is compared to other cars that have a go pedal and a stop pedal.







You get the wagon or sedan?


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (bk3104)*

Wagon... I have 2 Labrador Retrievers, and plus, I am just a wagon kind of guy. In Audi parlance, we would never say wagon - but Avant....you know. In VW-speak, is it just "wagon" or do people say "Variant"? 
Dealership just called me - she's not being trucked in. They sent someone to drive it in from Asheville (about 200 miles)...... I am pissed about that..... Some kid is going to be gunning my new car all the way from the mountains to the coastal plain. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Quick Q: Do any of you know if the base carrier bars which are universal for Audi avants will work on our cars? Seems to me they should fit.....


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_Wagon... I have 2 Labrador Retrievers, and plus, I am just a wagon kind of guy. In Audi parlance, we would never say wagon - but Avant....you know. In VW-speak, is it just "wagon" or do people say "Variant"? 
Dealership just called me - she's not being trucked in. They sent someone to drive it in from Asheville (about 200 miles)...... I am pissed about that..... Some kid is going to be gunning my new car all the way from the mountains to the coastal plain. Grrrrrrr






























It's very likely that some old guy will be puttering along with your car. But drive it before you take delivery of it to be sure. My decision for the wagon, er Variant(and yes I know about the whole Avant thing...hell my wife has a Volvo wagon, er "Estate". That's why I say wagon.... Anyways....we've got a big ol' female Golden who know loves going for rides as she's got the whole back to herself.
Not sure about the carrier bars. Someone here at work has an A6 Avant, and the roof rails look exactly like mine. Chrome and all. Check Thule and see what they say.


----------

